# Gas line union installataion



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Dope the pipe threads. Do not dope the seat. It is a machine fit.


----------



## diggerdave (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok. Does anyone know the answer to the other questions? 

1. Do I need to degrease the fitting?

2. Does it matter which end gets connected to the supply line from the ceiling?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..

Degreasing is Unnecessary,...

I've found them headed both ways over the years,...It doesn't seem to matter...
When I'm installing them, I put the piece on the right in your picture Upstream,+ the 1 on the left downstream..

And, as noted,.. Dope up Only the Pipe threads,... Not the seat, nor the locking collar threads...


----------



## diggerdave (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats what I thought but wanted to double check. Thanks for your help.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

If there is "dripping" oil inside the union halves or on the seating faces, wipe it off since it may also contain dirt that could prevent a tight fit. I always install unions with the "nut side" on the supply side of the piping. This is in agreement with your thinking. If all unions are installed the same direction, you can always tell the flow direction with just a glance at the nut. No pipe dope is needed or used on the mating surfaces or the nut threads. I am guilty of using Never-seez on the nut threads for ease of removal if ever necessary.


----------

